# New fish today!!! I'll be adding pictures....



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I watched my tracking number for my 5 new fish... She is situated in Ontario, and gave me 2 free fish on top of my fighter, crowntail, and halfmoon I bought =D 3.00 later, and they were shipped on Tuesday and now they are in Edmonton! It'll be whenever they get here I'll post pics!!!

PS. *I do not know their colors*. I wanted her to surprise me! So it'll be like christmas :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awesome, I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't wait either!!! xDD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that's awesome  can't wait to see them


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

they were supposed to arrive yesterday, but today was the "arrival" date. and 2 pm here still no fish...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you can wait tomorrow  i was once had to wait Thursday for a fish but it came in friday ;p


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait how do you put a signature under ur post ? TELL ME. And good to hear u got new fish , my sister mey be geting a new one spoon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

betta lover I work tomorrow. That's BAD!!! That's why I didn't mind having yesterday and today off  And it's priority shipping, supposedly overnight. pffft remind me never to use canada post if they don't arrive -.- I cannot wait tomorrow.... 

They were shipped TUESDAY!!! D:


Go to your "user cp" and go "edit signature" along the left.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Breathe, breathe! They will arrive sooner or later, more than likely today.  Bettas are hardy, I'm sure they will be alright even after one more day. 

Who did you buy them from?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they'll either arrive today, tomorrow, or saturday.
am not very accurate though 
sorry to hear that  can you get a friend or relative to watch for they to come in? that's what my i did when my girl "Cookie" came in, i told him which tank to accumulate her in.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No. I have no one here to wait for them. Best part is, I called for an inquiry, the lady said "oh, it says it's in edmonton" no, lady, it was in edmonton as of 1:30 A.M this morning. Then she proceeds to say it's FED-EX shipping not canada post... no...it's not... it's canada post. sender said so, and the tracking number is canada post not fed-ex. :roll:

I am never, ever, getting fish shipped again.

So here's a question, what'll happen if no one is home?

The lady I got them from, is in Ontario (a 3 day car drive btw), and she said they usually arrive the day after they were shipped, as canada post says they do. Well canada post really does suck :/


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when i got my 2nd betta shipped they didn't ring the bell and left her outside :\ they'll probably leave them there in front of your house/apartment


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I have my fish shipped with USPS, they take the package back to the office if you're not there to sign for them. I chased after a truck that had my fish on it once, I got home as they were leaving. They guys face was priceless. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I called canada post... they asked for info, asked for tracking number, "it says it's in edmonton." NO LADY! It said 1:30 a.m it was processed in edmonton. Then she continues to tell me it's FED EX that is shipping it.NO LADY. It's not. 

I double checked: sender said: CANADA POST OVERNIGHT SHIPPING.
Tracking number does NOT work for fed ex, it works for CANADA POST.

-face palm- they'll be the death of my fish. I wish I knew Camrose Canada Post Office number I'd call them!!!

If I wanted "whenever we feel like it" shipping it woulda been cheaper :lol:


edit: So I called the one in Camrose. naaahhh it's STILL IN EDMONTON since this morning. I'm never using canada post. EVER. don't they realize "live fish" means LIVE fish?!!! >< It's not that I'm worried the fish will die, (although I sorta am), it's the fact I could've taken extra shifts yesterday AND today instead of wasting my time waiting on canada post :roll: Plus I didn't care if they didn't come yesterday, but not today either? darn it all.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry about that  all we can do is cross our fingers they make it


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well my friend needs to find which post office it is at BEFORE they close :roll: otherwise I have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aahh, don't fret too much, Sena. :3 it's more stressful on US, than on the bettas! i'm sure your babies are fine, and sure they'll be safe in their tanks soon. :B


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well it's more stressful now.

My friend called the edmonton one for me. They said "shipping fish is illegal" and they are NOT in edmonton anymore, and if they do NOT arrive by 8pm tonight they refund me.

To me that is not good enough... for once I could get NON pet store bettas, some good quality thailand imports shipped by someone in Ontario to me, and Canada Post messes it all up 

so if they do not arrive by 8, I know they just SENT THEM BACK since you know, millions of people "illegally" ship fish :roll:


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

oh jeeze... last I saw oof this post before I made dinner everything was ok. god I hope your fish make it somewhere you can find them soon 

Found this just a sec ago, I just dont know what information you need to talk to the post office?

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...uatic-animals/eng/1331906471842/1331908089467


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope so. And if I do get my fish after 8, I still get a refund because of their poorly done job :roll: either way, I want my fish!!!! D: I have two empty tanks, one divided, the 20 already has Dally in it and will be divided for 3 bettas total. :-( It made me livid that they said shipping fish is illegal. How do they think we got fish? fell from the sky? x.x Certain fish you cannot, understandably, but bettas you can to and from almost anywhere. And for me it's canada to canada.

I am never, going to buy fish online again. If this is what's to exoect


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Every company has their own rules. I know nothing about Canada but in the US, for example, you can ship fish via USPS but with FedEx you can only ship to a residence (no Hold at Location) and you cannot ship from a FedEx Office. 
Of course, if you never tell them what you're shipping and they don't inspect it will be processed. 
I hope your fish arrive soon and well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well they knew what they were shipping and were shipping it xD so they're still at fault lol :3 and I've never heard of anyone in cnaada who has gotten fish shipped that were told it was illegal.

I wonder if canada post thinks that bettas, and such fish, came to canada by walking? :roll:

Border Officer: "can I see your passport?"
Red betta: "Awww man! You said we didn't need one!"
Blue betta: "Well we didn't five years ago!"

(thus bettas fought from then on? xD)


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL


Sena Hansler said:


> Border Officer: "can I see your passport?"
> Red betta: "Awww man! You said we didn't need one!"
> Blue betta: "Well we didn't five years ago!"
> 
> (thus bettas fought from then on? xD)


I didn't know that's how they became so aggressive towards each other. 

Here is the info on undeliverable mail from the canada post manual:

http://www.canadapost.ca/tools/pg/manual/PGundeliv-e.asp

It's going to be very cold tonight down by me. Hope it isn't going to be so bad up there. Fishies probably have heat packs, but don't know how long they last. 

Hey can the person you bought the fish from complain to the post office too?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah she put a heat pack in there. But since Tuesday...it's probably cold by now.
She's calling canada post about the item shipped, tomorrow, if I tell her I did not receive them tonight. Tomorrow my friend and I are going downtown to the post office, I'm getting my money back, AND if my package is there I want that too. It's late shipping, causing a lot of problems and stress.

On a side note, bettas are NOT illegal to ship in canada. :roll: at leats not ontario and alberta.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, well FINALLY they got my fish to camrose. I still don't have them but I am picking them up - NOT relying on a delivery. My shipper even said she looked up everything, and no where does it say it is illegal to ship fish anywhere in canada, asides from certain ones like poisonous, or actually illegal - which may include rare/endangered species that need permits to own and breed. 

So today I'll be getting them! So now I'll make the dividers, we'll get them, and I go to work at 2pm :roll: lol.

But they're still going to hear about the "overnight shipping" bogus and the "fish are illegal to ship" lies.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG PEOPLE THESE DAYS!ARE THEY STUPID?THEY'RE liiiiiiive FISH!!!LIIIIIIIIIVE!!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope they are okay! D:


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes yes, let us know the outcome. >=[ those dang delivery fools.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Waiting with you... to see them... hope they are well...


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice! I hope they are ok when you get them!!! File a complaint with both the canada post and that ombudsmans (?) office though. That isn't right that because of one persons stupidity a live animal should suffer. The people working in the post should know the laws and rules before they start a process rolling on a parcel.

I told a few family members about your problem and we were all worried about your fish. I can't wait to see them once they are all settled in, poor things.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You know what they said? the SENDER has to send a claim about it, I can't do jack sh-.....

GRR 

anyways, I talked to them they said "they'll be here tomorrow for sure" and I said NO, they are in CAMROSE so they better get them to me TODAY before WORK.

They did. They actually took me seriously. I got my 4 males and a female (surprise =D)

And DANG are fighters huge... adding the lame photos I was able to take :/ when I first got them in bags and tanks... The camera sucks, then died on me x.x I hate cameras. I do. I should just...draw and color them :roll:

Anyways, since my camera decided to grid a few pics, and made them blurry and cruddy, only the fighter picture was good :roll: stupid thing... Anyways, in ALL irony, the double tail I debated getting and passed on SHE GAVE ME FOR FREE =D he was my "one of two extras"!!! Red with some greenish blue tints. As seen in the cruddy picture he is hiding :roll: But, he was also the most stressed...those stress stripes were soooo vivid, and he was so pale... their water was ICE cold! 17-18 degrees celsius after being in the house for a few minutes.

The fighter was chillin' like a villain, and if I find a ruler I bet he s over 2.5 for BODY!

The female was colorless and sad looking - now she is purty. Light blue with red 

The DT is so pretty!!! <3 an orangey red, with the blue/green streaks.

The crowntail is red, and he is so panicky. I have to move him before he hurts himself! Which...he already did. by breaching the border :roll: he got caught on the divider, silly thing... Dally is moved elsewhere now.

The halfmoon is sulking, but he was the second one that was worse for wear.

Should note, all are fairly young. HM has not gotten his full finnage, neither has the DT, or CT. female is rather small too


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay! So glad they made it safe. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Want pics!:-d


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Aaaand this is why I avoid buying anything online as much as possible. It's so tempting and usually so much cheaper, but with shipping costs plus the agonizing amount of time I spend waiting, it evens out to be the same. 

I'm wicked impatient when it comes to shipping. Why do I want to PAY to have to wait a week? Yeah no thanks. 

At least your fish are all okay!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL pics took forever to load... look up! xD

In order: hidden DT (lol), cruddy grid picture of the young female who I believe is VT, blurry CT, and the fighter. Unseen is HM

edit: SIZES: BODY ONLY

female: just over an inch
DT: 1.5 inch
HM: 1.5 inch
CT: 1.5 inch
FIGHTER: 2 and 3/4 inch


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yay for new babies!!!!! you gotta update your siggy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I know :roll: xDD "takes a deeper breathe: ..." xD

and hoorah for lame iphone cameras, here is the best I can get xDD

Sulking HM who won't show his purty colors yet. On Sunday I'll rearrange everyone so he is not in a bowl.

Sulking CT which I find the tank is in a bad spot for lighting... natural lighting maybe, but not for any other lighting. there is a ledge that stops the light from getting there! weird ceiling...

DT... alright pic. But he is curious, and relaxed-like 

female... tried getting her colors if anything. kinda failed :roll:

oh joys of not having a camera that'll actually take to the situation xD


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Yea! glad they made it to you safe and sound! The last pic is nice and clear  That's your guy who is 2.5? They look like they came through the experience well! Pretty little guys  Your breeder was so nice giving you the double tail you were looking at!

I don't think it's right that the sender only has the right to file a complaint though, but I can understand it. When I was looking for phone numbers for you I came across a lot of people complaining about Canada post 

Wow! I just read your signature you have 25 bettas now?  And I thought I had a problem with 7 pet bettas.  

Best Wishes!

I hit enter and found new pics already!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Fighter come in all size
From 2.8 gram down to 1.5 gram
Your frighter seem to long and slim
It can be a cross from wildxpk


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

twilight storm... not yet done my siggy xD I was too tired last night haha.

wild/pk? meh, whichever, he is very good looking and large... the rest are all baby sized :lol: The DT however, the top part of the caudal is shorter than the bottom.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice fish! I can't believe he/she gave you 2 extras!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah she did =D she asked if I wanted 2 extras, and I said sure!!! lol. So the DT I passed on I still got, and an extra female!! =D however she won't be put in the sorority :roll: that sorority is mean. I don't wanna disturb it then see them have that stand off AGAIN! xD those 4 gals are brutal...

As for the "fighter" Curly might be right... I think he is a wild type/plakat. But he is awesome looking ;-) If he keeps growing though I'll let you know :lol:

MORE PICS!!! cruddy ones, but yeah. I don't have luck with cameras :roll: doesn't help this one is old. The HM is shown here, he's coming around and showing better colors. The wild/pk likes his little hideout :roll: He isn't used to a filter obviously!

.... Actually those pictures aren't half bad. but they aren't good xD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

fighters are generally wild-colored, so... :B my female plakat, Lulu, is fricken huge compared to other girls. i adore fighters. :V healthier than others. Lulu is going on... 3? yeah, i think 3 years. my oldest otherwise was just over 2 before he passed. x:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wow :shock: I miss having fish who would last 4+ years. Ones from here are more like... 2-2.5 years :roll:

I fed him and I'm going... "you're so freaking big!" xD But curly has a point about him being longer - he does look like a wild/pk, but meh =D whatever he is, he is purty :3 I cannot wait for the CT to grow out his fins lol. He's got the double rays too.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad you finally got them, they are absolutely gorgeous, stupid canada post I'm amazed there were no DOA because of what canada post did!!!I hope the sender makes a complaint against them and they get done for it!!!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Plus the mouth.
True fighter have a upperward pointing mouth.
Which it can be open wider.
Crossing line really improve the fish health
Looking at your fish.
I can tell its have a thin thinkness looking from too view

Most people call multi color dark body pk a fighter


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw, they're all so pretty <3 Glad they made it alright, too - I would have been freaking out if all that happened to me. ;^;


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Plus the mouth.
> True fighter have a upperward pointing mouth.
> Which it can be open wider.
> Crossing line really improve the fish health
> ...


thanks guys

and curly, think you're right. Although my question... If I chose to breed him, what could I breed him to? No HM or CT females exist, or Delta or DT... 

Just VT, spade, plakat, combtail - all which I have  new gal is VT for sure, a few females combtail, a few plakat, some more VT and one spade tail...


Ohhh about the HM... awesome thing, she bred that spawn herself. The father was a remarkable black HM with some of the best finnage =D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if i were you, i'd keep the fighter line pure. breed him to another PK gal. by out-crossing, you may add genetics to the line that are.... eehh. if i ever bred Lulu(which i won't. old lady. :V), i'd want a handsome PK boy. :B she's survived bad water, ick, even the illnesses that took her 'brothers'(the boys i got before her)... pass them handsome genetics down. :B


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Cross it to another fighter 
With a short thick body


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome  thanks Luimeril and curly :lol: It's impossible to find a true fighter gal around here, best is PK. I'll have to look through my females to see who is and isn't xD then pick the color choice too... Some of my gals have pretty decent finnage, but only 3 are thicker (Savannah, Saharah, and another one x.x too tired to remember) but the others are smaller... and not as aggressive. xD


-face palm- couldn't get pics of anyone else and THIS DT love showing off for me. Camera hog... I will admit it is nice for a chance not to have to fight to get a picture :lol: excuse the water spots in the first picture xD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sena. Your new fish are so pretty! I really love there colors and variety!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks  I got more pics coming!!!! I think I might've gotten an alright to decent HM pic xD he doesn't flare! His neighbor is Skull, and Skull gave me a good flare but nooo the HM won't flare back :roll: :lol: The fighter posed once I stopped the filter. I may need to baffle it or something. The crowntail made a small introduction, but that's it. He is VERY skittish!

errr the stuff in the tank with CT and fighter it's SAND. it came with the tank xD 20 long, and I couldn't get all the sand out ><


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

gah. i'd love a PK male like yours. he's exactly what i was looking for when i wanted to breed Lulu.

:B imo, try to get a nice wild-colored PK girl to match him. stick with the wild colors. they're 'plain and boring' to some, but beautiful to me. :B


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like wild-types, makes breeding feel "traditional" i love them  sadly i lost my half gaint PK girl to dropsy :'( 
right now i have a wild type CT girl  if you don't mind sena i would put up a pic but first i want want permission ;D
just plain colors sometimes bore me


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Luimeril I love the look of the wild types, they look balanced and natural.

Sena I say you breed that bad boy and some how get it into the US lol. I don't want to support people that breed then train fighters then sell them. Just something I don't support.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is just a "sport" they do in thailand, there just beautiful to me. also i will like to share my girl "Luna" my giant (some what) PK that passed away from dropsy. she was a gentle giant 
right now in AB there selling a PK fighter for like $200!! i just want to save one from fighting :'(


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The money will just help them buy more setups so they can produce more. I don't support fighting. The people that do fight and spend big bucks on fighters know what they are doing and will treat the fish pretty well. Most treat them better than most people that own bettas, most on this site treat their bettas super well though, without the fighting. It is people that go to the petstore and fight those bettas that are terrible. Don't know anything about treating them. Getting off topic now so I am gonna stop.

Sena I love your halfmoon as well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well remember the reason fighters are here, and bred, is because they win ;-) to win they are fought... They are usually not fought to the death, but fought to see who is superior... hence why they are fighters :lol: He is an import, like the others. bring only the strongest into the line  However, I don't need to fight my females to know who's who :roll: they murdered my one female and sent one into quarantine already -facepalm- they're mean...

Though the immature boys who post on youtube "haha made my fish fight" are retarded. sorry, but they are. WHAT IF the fish needed care? they'd just flush them -.- I see the outcome of a fish who fought for his life, whether against a betta or not (Shiloh) and he's still kicking!

There's no wild types or wild color ones D: VT is the most common, I got lucky with a few plakat (I have to check who is what again and state colors) and combtails. and bettalover of course add pics ;D haha!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:I

you do realize, that some Thai breeders that breed the beautiful HMs and such, also breed and fight fighters... right? 

it's not just a sport for some of them, it's the way they make a living. they breed and fight to put food on the table, clothes on their backs, a roof over their heads. 

breeding bettas isn't good money unless you produce something turly unique, like the first person to produce Coppers, or the first person to breed show HMs. 

i don't like the fighting, but i'm not gonna say i won't ever buy a fighter. if i like the betta, i'm gonna buy it. if buying a fighter is the only way for me to get a good breeding pair of Plakats, then i'm gonna buy them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed  which is why I didn;t mind buying the fighter :3 plus he's awesome.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Fighter.
To long of a hold to sell.
Have to keep them for 6 month before can be test.
Out of there prime by 14 month
To old to be sold
But if you produce something good its good money.
Most Pk muti color from Thailand 
Come from fail fighter or untested fish.
True fighter spend more time on a fish only when they prepare them to fight
Other then that.
It's just basic feeding/no flaring or see other fish


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the info  if anything, I wouldn't mind some plakat bettas - here, there are females or long finned males. Most common males now are crowntail and veiltail, halfmoon and double tail are too expensive for the quality (one I saw for 25.00? not worth it PJ's PETS!) and my halfmoon was bred from a black father who had very good finnage. If his own finnage turns out good when he grows a little more (or at least flares for me!) he could be bred... I dunno... I'd have to figure out which females I would breed, and who's young enough (and produces more eggs than the three I still have initially from the first sorority). I'd end up breeding the fry too


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

check out Aquabid. you may pay a bit more than you'd like, but it'd be worth it to get some good Plakats. i always see beauties on there. check out local breeders, see if they sell Plakats. :B i know a transshipper here in the US sometimes sells Plakats, but it'd cost alot to get them shipped to you, if she ships to Canada. x-x


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well considering I'm selling my car I might be able to afford some.  I'll check out some locals


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

thank you for telling me how to signature , and i hope they come soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This is the crowntail. Someone said he might've been bred from a CT and a PK, hence his odd caudal :roll:


----------

